# CREATING A THREAD



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2016)

As you can see below, when I try to create a thread, there is no place to type. I have to go back and click "Create Tread" again and voila, a place to type. I think this has been brought up before.










Geo


----------



## rochie (Mar 22, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> As you can see below, when I try to create a thread, there is no place to type. I have to go back and click "Create Tread" again and voila, a place to type. I think this has been brought up before.
> 
> View attachment 339538
> View attachment 339539
> ...


Same thing happens to me mate !


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 22, 2016)

Looked unstable in my case.
There was no message space for my first attempt to launch a thread.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 22, 2016)

Happens to me too. Quirky stuff in this new format.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2016)

It happened to me too. But now it seems to work properly. Anyway I have sent Horse the info but no replay so far.

Gents, if it happens again please use the F5 refresh button without leaving the option ( screen ) . It should help.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2016)

Have yous first, before starting the thread, made sure that you inserted the correct amount of bacon in the slot?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## rochie (Mar 23, 2016)

just gave it a try and seems to be working.

bacon meter seems to be full


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 1, 2016)

Been trying to start two threads the past day and I simply cannot do it.

I can get a thread title, and it shows options to add tags, creat a poll if I want, etc. but it won't allow any text...there is never a text area available.

I have tried on my PC and on my ipad, with no luck.

It's not a cache issue (as an ipad doesn't have a cache), it's not an update, upgrade, firewall, firmware, software or whatever issue...it simply does not work no matter what I try...

Getting a little irritated here...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 1, 2016)

Have you tried using of the F5 key on your PC? I have checked on that and I had had use it twice before the text area appeared. I would say it's a problem with not updated customized templates. But not sure entirely.


----------



## JKim (Jun 21, 2016)

Have been trying to create a new post all morning long without success. No space to enter message. This usually happens intermittently for me and a refresh will fix it but not this time. Will keep trying.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

Use the F5 key for refreshing of your screen while you are in the creating process and the text area isn't seen.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hmmmm....I see a red thread in this thread!


----------



## JKim (Jun 21, 2016)

F5 or browser refresh (Chrome) isn't working.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

So there may be someting not updated. My Firefox works fine. I've been on line for about 10 hours and nothing happened so far.


----------



## JKim (Jun 21, 2016)

I've switched over to IE 9 and it seems to work on that browser. But I hate using IE!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

I see. A couple of e-mails was sent to Horse and we wait for his coming.

A question though.. do you use the WiFi net connection and the Chrome works with your profile for which Windows?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2016)

I have no problems creating a thread using my mobile and WiFi....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

What kind of mobile Jan?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Sony Xperia Z3 my friend...​


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2016)

....and using Chrome!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

Copied that. A couple of guys here reported troubles just with the Chrome today too. But if your one works fine why others don't?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Odd that buddy, works fine here!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm still thinking it is a problem with local servers rather than with our one. However the reason for that could be the Chrome might block insecure elements on a secure page. I would check on Chrome updating firstly. It appears that it can cause notning but troubles when being not upgraded.


----------



## JKim (Jun 21, 2016)

The problem is experienced using Chrome on a PC running Windows 7 Enterprise. T3 connection.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

John, could you check on the Chrome plugins if these are on? ( Chrome 42 and newer ) For instance:

Open Chrome.
On the top address bar write chrome://plugins and hit the* Enter*.
Click *Details*.
Scroll to „Adobe Flash Player”.
In section „Type: PPAPI” click *On*.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2016)

OK. There is no "On" there. The Plugin in is already enabled and I have clicked the box "Always allowed to run". We'll see if that helps.

Thanks Wojtek.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

OK.

What about other plugins there? I mean Silverlight, Java for example. Are these there?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2016)

Widevine Content Decryption Module- Version: 1.4.8.885
Chrome PDF Viewer (2 files)
Native Client
Adobe Flash Player- Version: 22.0.0.192
Shockwave Flash 22.0 r0


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

OK. Please enable the Shockwave Flash too.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2016)

Yep, already done - it's in the Adobe plugin-in as a sub heading.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

OK.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 21, 2016)

A couple of observations what happens at my computers:
- silverlight is not necessary on the forum, the forum works fine on both linux and macbook, both lacking silverlight which is windows only
- flash not necessary as well, although it gives you some extra features like multi upload. But the forum runs great without it. 
- java is not used on the site afaik. Didn't install java on my minimal linux installation and the forum runs fine on that one although without the extra features because lack of flash. Javascript is enough. 
- not able to start a threat happens to me as wel in all browsers ( firefox, edge, chromium, opera, safari ) on all systems ( osx, windows and linux )
- posting threats start working for me after removing all cache by commandline on linux or sometimes just after refreshing.

So for me it seems like a problem with the cache, no matter what browser or os. Take note that opera, safari and chromium (opensource chrome) all use webkit as render engine, while Firefox has gecko and edge has it's own engine so the problem is fully independent of rendering engine. 

Of course these are my bservations, only on my computers, so no garrantee that it is the same for all users.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

It's 23:23 in my local time. It means I've been on line for more than 15 hours browsing the forum. Any troubles with the soft. All is diplayed properly and all wroks fine. I haven't had any problems with posting or creating of a new thread.

However I wrote down all yours notes for Horse. I hope he can come here soon.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for helping pal. I know you're doing what you can.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 22, 2016)

Wojtek, did you start many threads during those 15 hours? 
For me, creating a thread is something of a hit-and-miss. Usually it works fine, but every now-and-then, I cannot enter content, having no editor when starting a thread. It is easily fixed as I described by refreshing, or in the worst case, cleaning up my cache. I believe my problem is a client-side problem, mainly something to do with cache. I remember having similar problems on the old forum script, but then involving the markup/css.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 22, 2016)

Marcel, I suspect it's server-side, as I have intermittent problems with my ipad, which clears it's cache at the conclusion of a session.

I posted in the other thread what I've been observing and it's looking like a lag or delay during some of the database requests.

Not sure if it's the server's database specifically, or if it's a lag in Cloudflare's network during during a data exchange.

Take a look at the conversation between myself and Wojtek at the end of this thread:
Posting Problems

and see what you think.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 22, 2016)

Hmm, worked fine on my iPad this morning. And I don't clear cache on that one  I'll check ip adresses here as wel to see if the same happens to me. Seems like something funny is going on with the routing. I don't buy the wireless/wired thing and also I don't believe any plugin is at fault, although I might be wrong of course. Maybe cloudfare uses memcache servers and load-balancing (they probably do) which might be asynchonous.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 22, 2016)

I posted a very interesting map of the Cloudflare servers in the other thread and it's surprising to see the density of the Cloudflare Network servers in Europe as opposed to the ones in North America...about half, from what I could tell.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2016)

Marcel said:


> Wojtek, did you start many threads during those 15 hours?
> .




I have tried that about ten times with no problem . Then I deleted them. Each time the editor was working fine.


----------



## Milosh (Jun 24, 2016)

Not just starting threads. OK it works here but if I try to reply to a post I can't type anything in the box and have to hit 'post reply' and then edit the post (enter the text I want to as the post is blank) that has been posted.

Another problem, 9 out 0f 10 times is the forums don't show. Have to click on the icon top right which has a pop-up that allow one to choose the forum one wants to look at. The sidebar on the right side shows.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2016)

Try to refresh your screen with F5 key while you can't find these details.

However a blank post shouln't be allowed to send. Strange. 

Did the troubles happen yesterday too?


----------



## Milosh (Jun 24, 2016)

F5 seems to fix the reply.

F5 doesn't fix the forum page. Flickers on then disappears but will continue to try F5.

The troubles have been happening for several days.

Also while reading the threads sometimes the posts go vertical. That is the icons in the bottom right are vertical.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2016)

OK. I don't have any troubles at the mement and haven't had recently. A couple of guys here reported the glitches too. Not sure what the reason for can be. Please check if your net browser and plugins are updated.

What is your Windows and the net browser? Do you use the Adblock?


----------



## Milosh (Jun 24, 2016)

OK the forums showed but when I went back they disappeared but F5 made them appear (thanks for the tip)

Use Firefox. Afaik is updated.

Recently had Windows 10 forced on me (left the computer for 10 minutes and it was being installed when I came back). There was no problems with Windows 7.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 24, 2016)

Milosh said:


> .Recently had Windows 10 forced on me (left the computer for 10 minutes and it was being installed when I came back). There was no problems with Windows 7.



That happened to me as well. Easy but time consuming fix to get back to 7

https://www.google.ca/search?num=20....0....0...1c.1.64.serp..15.2.1029.XlJ2icEZiCw


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2016)

Milosh said:


> OK the forums showed but when I went back they disappeared but F5 made them appear (thanks for the tip)
> 
> Use Firefox. Afaik is updated.
> 
> Recently had Windows 10 forced on me (left the computer for 10 minutes and it was being installed when I came back). There was no problems with Windows 7.




OK. THX for the info.


----------



## Milosh (Jun 26, 2016)

Just made post and there was no problems and the forums showed.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2016)

OK.


----------



## Milosh (Jun 29, 2016)

Spoke too soon. It is hit or miss. Sometimes F5 works and sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 29, 2016)

Scrambled pages happening on first opening of every thread last night and this morning. I know we can't get anything fixed til Horse comes back but just sayin'......


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2016)

Andy, did you get it for the Chrome or the Firefox?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 29, 2016)

Chrome


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2016)

THX.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2016)

Virtually impossible to create a new thread today - only thread title, keywords and a poll option available.

Refreshed page, pressed F5, reloaded the forum and even closed-reopened Firefox will not solve the problem.

In an act of desperation, I even tried to create the thread with the ipad with the idea of coming back on the computer to edit in the details & photos and that doesn't even work - same problem.

After trying all these different motions after 45 minutes, getting kind of frustrated and to the point where I may just abandon the idea...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2016)

To give an idea of what's being encountered, here's my view of the Forum page before I hit F5 several times:





Once I get the Forum page to finally display properly, I get into the Warbird Display sub-forum, click to create a thread and this is all I get, even after refreshing, pressing F5 until the letters wear off the key and such. The only thing I have not tried, is filling a room with black candles and sacrificing a virgin while standing on one foot and shaking a voodoo rattle on the last Friday of the month...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2016)

Had a few other things that were wonky though I did create a thread earlier. One of the things that happened (and this has been going on for a month or so), whenever I go to make a comment the words show up in ghost form, such as this. It goes away eventually. The other thing that started happening in the wee hours this morning was this...


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 15, 2016)

The problems with creazing a new thread are mostly/always encountered with Firefox, but never with Explorer, at least in my case. Basically -I can't create a new thread when using Firefox.
I use Windows 8.1.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2016)

And while it's not related to this thread, it is certainly connected via database issues:
The icons (bacon, like, dislike, agree, etc.) are all stacked in a vertical column at the far right of the person's post, between their text and the base of the post (where the icons should reside, in a horizontal row)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2016)

I have had problems with Firefox, but not with Edge.

David (Horse) needs to get back here and fix the problems, or give the admin here some more control to fix the problems. 

It's not that we are ignoring them, we just can't do much.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2016)

Totally agree Alder. I know the majority of the members realize the Mods hands are tied but it is frustrating at times. Hopefully, if/when Horse gets back he'll agree to give you you guys greater if not full control


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2016)

Keep in mind that I may be venting my frustrations a little, but it no way reflects on the mods/admins.

I know it must be like being a one-legged man in an ass-kicking contest trying to keep things going without having full access to the toolbox.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2016)

I get it guys, and I never took any of this as a dig on us.

We know how frustrating it is.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2016)

A couple of days ago I lost the access to the ACP again. Undoubtedly there was something changed. I suspect my net provoider who changed my IP and this is the reason for.

Anyway.. for these who use the Firefox.. please grab a screenshot of the window with marked options for clearing the browsing history. It is accessed either using the History/Clear Browsing History bookmark or just by hitting the Ctrl+Shift+Del keys.

If possible please post the shots here. I would like to see your settings there.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hows this....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2016)

OK. THX Geo.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2016)

So I goes to the Modeling Section to post a thread at 1745 my time and........................






............this is new. Keep in mind that this is not a biatch and hopefully will help get things corrected

EDIT: just went back after posting this and all was good


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2016)

This is what I meant when I mention that things were ghost like in post #54...


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 8, 2017)

OK....apparently I can post again in Firefox.......for now. Odd thing is, I now can't post a new thread in *WORLD WAR II - AVIATION - STORIES* section using Chrome, I had to use Firefox


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 8, 2017)

Weird.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 9, 2017)

I get that periodically. Refreshing the page numerous times eventually works in Chrome but it is annoying.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 10, 2017)

Very strange. Can't think what would be the issue there.


----------



## Robert Porter (Jun 10, 2017)

It sometimes also happens replying to a thread like I am now. Appears to be specific to Chrome as Safari and FireFox I have never seen the issue with. In the reply to thread scenario what happens is the text entry box stays inactive and I can't type. A couple of refreshes clears it up. Have no clue why it happens.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 10, 2017)

Yep..It's odd. I don't have any trouble with my net browser.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 12, 2017)

Much of the Ajax calls are f#cked up regularly on this forum at my place. Looks like a routing issue, but I'm not sure. It has nothing to do with the type of browser I use. At least one of the scripts has problems due to poor network performance. All cloudfare problems.


----------

